# Dan



## Ghost

Dan dikau should start next year what do you all think about that.


----------



## ATLien

I think that's a bad idea. Jason Terry is a guy who'll more than likely be averaging 22ppg/7apg, which is probably more than what Dickau will do his rookie year.

Also a JT/Dickau backcourt would be vertically challenged and would get burned on defense. DJ or Ira should be the starting SG. (Unless there's a trade)


----------



## W1Z0C0Z

Has anyone been watching him in the workouts. Did anyone see him vs the Bucks today. This guy has one of the best court visions out of any point guard in the league right now. He has an amazing shot. Unfortunetly he's short and they got Terry who also is short and like the previous person said they'll be a very tiny backcourt. I wish he could get the start, cause I think he's gonna be suprising, but he'll be a very good backup PG and run both of them at points during the season. I didn't think he'd be anything in this league, but I'm already amazed already though I know it's not the same competition.

We'll have to see for the true test, I say give him a few years and some amazing situation like the Jazz where he can have the ball in his hands as much as possible and have a reliable guy to just feed. But until then he'll be a realy nice backup in Atl.


----------



## p

i agree, i was really impressed with his court sense... and i thought his long ball was nice too...

only problem i thought was that he wont be able to penetrate to score, so i suppose he would have to penetrate-and-dish to someone...

i was impressed tho... Playoff Bound? Still unlikely...


----------



## Hotlantadude198

Well if you lineup all the teams there is no room for
us...but you know aswell as I do ATLEAST one team
is going to have injury problems that might knock them
out of the playoffs.Or perhaps Iverson gets suspend from
the league for half the season...That would knock 
Philly out most likely.Honestly I think Philly has done
hit and passed their peak.


----------



## Ghost

lineup with dan dikau starting

pg. dan
sg. jason
sf. shareef
pf. theo
c, nazie

that look like a good lineup for tall challenged east.


----------



## dirty bruce

dan dickua = scott brooks


----------



## Damian Necronamous

The lineup that the Hawks SHOULD have next year...

C: Theo Ratliff (Does anyone know when this guy will be healthy? He is a good player. I remember him in Philly, he was great on defense, and wasn't half bad on offense.)
PF: Shareef Abdur-Rahim (An All-Star, enough said)
SF: Dermarr Johnson (I'm sick of watching this guy come off the bench. He has talent, and can be a good player in the league. He has the length and size to play SF, so he might aswell start.)
SG: Jason Terry (This is the position he played last year, he was great at it, a little undersized, but he produces on offense)
PG: Dan Dickau (I honestly didn't think that he should start for the Hawks this season at all. But after watching him in the Summer League, and seeing how he is such a team player, that truly resembles John Stockton...I think that he should start the full 82 in his rookie year)


----------



## Ghost

Yeah i guess your right shreaf to tall and slow to be a small foward.


----------



## Ghost

Trust me i know dan dikau i went to every home game he had this year at gonzaga and he is the next john stockton imo.


----------



## Ghost

I read on espn insider(a headline) that they were thinking of a trade of terry for sprewell. I would not do this cause terry is young and spree is not. Anyway terry is to small to play small foward. They could trade him.


----------



## Hotlantadude198

Our GM shut that trade down saying it was
never talked about.He said the only mention
of trading Terry was at the draft.I'm thinking
maybe the Clippers 8th(Which should have 
been ours had not been for the wright trade)
and maybe Erik P...you know that white dude
on the Clippers team.

I'd rather trade Dan than JT...JT just has too
many good things about him that don't show
on the basketball court.I'd rather keep JT
for his chrisma and excitement.


----------

